# What is a good body wash for eczema?



## Mysticcrystal (Dec 18, 2011)

My 5 year old son has eczema and it is getting worse with winter. He has sensitive skin . I switched him from aquaphor to Cerave lotion. What is a good body wash for eczema?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 18, 2011)

What are you using at present and what is the pH? Does the body wash/ shampoo/ handwash contain sulphate surfactants? Is he getting plenty of long chain omega-3s in his diet?


----------



## Mysticcrystal (Dec 18, 2011)

He was using aveeno hair and body wash as shampoo, Johnson's body wash and aquaphor. I ran out of Johnson's body wash and I used the aveeno as soap too, then his skIn got worse. I bought cetaphil Restoraderm body wash and triderma eczema fast healing. I will try it tomorrow. What is long chain omega 3? Is that fish oil?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think there are sulphate surfactants in all of the products you have used in the past: fingers crossed for a magical improvement in skin health without them! IMO stick with the Cerave lotion whilst you switch body washes, the ingredients are unlikely to cause a problem and you will then be more confident of attributing that change to the cleanser. Long chain omega-3s (DHA &amp; EPA) are essential fatty acids found in oily fish and marine algae - nuts and seeds only supply short chain o-3. These fats are important for the health of every tissue but particularly for dry skin conditions, inflammation, allergies or immune issues. The Western diet tends rich in pro-inflammatory omega-6 EFA when balance between o-3 and o-6 is critical. If you don't eat sufficient oily fish as a family you can supplement but please run your choices past your family doctor or a pharmacist.

Please let us know how you get on!

Originally Posted by *Mysticcrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

He was using aveeno hair and body wash as shampoo, Johnson's body wash and aquaphor. I ran out of Johnson's body wash and I used the aveeno as soap too, then his skIn got worse. I bought cetaphil Restoraderm body wash and triderma eczema fast healing. I will try it tomorrow. What is long chain omega 3? Is that fish oil?


----------



## paulspnao (Dec 20, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]Eczema is a mixture of dry skin and allergies. Aveeno advanced care body wash is really good body wash for eczema. I also had this problem and I used Aveeno advanced care body wash. [/SIZE]


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry but you are mistaken. _Atopic dermatitis_ (eczema) is not the result of an allergy nor simply a dry skin condition as there is an inflammatory component, _contact dermatitis_ is the allergic form.



> Originally Posted by *paulspnao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]Eczema is a mixture of dry skin and allergies. Aveeno advanced care body wash is really good body wash for eczema. I also had this problem and I used Aveeno advanced care body wash. [/SIZE]


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 1, 2012)

Give a try to Dermarest Eczema Moisturizing Body Wash. I believe it will help you little kid to get rid of this awful condition. Let me know if it help


----------

